# Can someone please help me interpret these results?



## rosemilk (Feb 8, 2018)

I am totally new to this so very confused! It'll be a little while before I can see my doctor because I am out of town for work... I'm a t2 diabetic, if that helps. Thank you so much knowledgeable people!

Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody (IU/mL): 40.1 (range: 0.0-34.9)

Thyroglobulin Antibodies (IU/mL): 20.0 (range: 0.0-40.0)

Free T4 (ng/dL): 1.3 (range: 0.9-1.8)

TSH (uIU/mL): 2.54 (range: 0.27-4.20)

Calcium, Serum (mg/dL): 10.7 (range: 8.4-10.5)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

I'm assuming these are the first thyroid labs you have had drawn?

Have you had an ultrasound of your thyroid? The presence of Thyroglobulin antibodies suggests the need for an ultrasound

It looks like you have something autoimmune going on with the presence of TPO antibodies.

FT-4 is smack in the middle of range - which for some can cause hypo symptoms - closer to 3/4 range is better and that number is 1.57. Your TSH also suggests hypo thyroid. A Free T-3 would help confirm.

With calcium being just out of range - I would retest prior to addressing that to be sure the test is accurate.


----------



## rosemilk (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi there! Thank you so much for this kind advice. I am going to see my doctor today and ask her about an ultrasound.


----------

